# Washington Monument



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a cool gig! :thumbsup:

http://news.yahoo.com/apnewsbreak-7-5m-repair-washington-monument-040837270.html


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

AmeliaP said:


> That is a cool gig! :thumbsup:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/apnewsbreak-7-5m-repair-washington-monument-040837270.html


Wow...that would be a pretty sweet contract. I wonder if SuperSeal bid that project? I would love to see how he would stage it!!:laughing::thumbsup: I kid....but not really.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Does Superseal have a couple 100' extension ladders


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

The WM is 555' 51/4" tall according to wikipedia....that might take a bunch of 5 gallon pails stacked up underneath the ladders.:laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't you guys ever quit :laughing:

Their making too much of this...I'd just swiss cheese it on the way down and slide a couple planks through...OHSA planks that is. *Might* have to stand on an occasional bucket though :jester: 

Daredevil masonry at your service :shifty: :tt2:

Wolverines are holding up nice stone -don't ya think?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

superseal said:


> Don't you guys ever quit :laughing:
> 
> Wolverines are holding up nice stone -don't ya think?


SS, its just because you're the man!! After those light house pics what do you expect?!!


Yeah the boots look good. Too good as a matter of fact. Do you own two pair? Those look like Sunday shoes!! :laughing:

Here's my boots which were brand new two weeks ago...


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

superseal said:


> Wolverines are holding up nice stone -don't ya think?


lol


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you on those ladders? They are straight up!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

stonecutter said:


> SS, its just because you're the man!! After those light house pics what do you expect?!!
> 
> 
> Yeah the boots look good. Too good as a matter of fact. Do you own two pair? *Those look like Sunday shoes!! :laughing:*Here's my boots which were brand new two weeks ago...
> ...


Nope, 1 pr of Wolves for now, first time I tried'em in awhile and I like'em...just rub this stuff in and their ready for Sunday use :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Headline is befitting...don't ya think :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

JBM said:


> Are you on those ladders? They are straight up!


Hey J, do you even _*own*_ a ladder :laughing:

According the the angle guide on the ladder, I was kicked out too much, not too little. 

you too funny :lol: 

You should really try coming up some time...the view is really nice.
Look how much room I got!


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

superseal said:


> Hey J, do you even _*own*_ a ladder :laughing:
> 
> According the the angle guide on the ladder, I was kicked out too much, not too little.
> 
> ...


Oh goody more fodder!!!!:laughing:

What is the brand of boot conditioner you use..I cant make out the whole name.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

stonecutter said:


> Oh goody more fodder!!!!:laughing:
> 
> *What is the brand of boot conditioner you use*..I cant make out the whole name.


Smiling Mink w/ the extra fancy beef tallow :laughing:

any old mink oil should do...tried that spray on bees wax when I bought them - sucked. 

stick to mink oil :thumbsup:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

superseal said:


> Smiling Mink w/ the extra fancy beef tallow :laughing:
> 
> any old mink oil should do...tried that spray on bees wax when I bought them - sucked.
> 
> stick to mink oil :thumbsup:


Right on...thanks dude. I got a wedding coming up!!:laughing:

oh yeah...if those where timberlands they would be in the landfill by now!!


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Still off topic, but back to the set-ups...

Remember this guy, Fred Dibnah, R.I.P.






I really think he is, Seal's, inspiration. :thumbsup:

Meanwhile, still OT, don't forget to check out, his, boots. 

D.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

That dude was my hero :thumbsup: and still is too!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

superseal said:


> Hey J, do you even _*own*_ a ladder :laughing:
> 
> According the the angle guide on the ladder, I was kicked out too much, not too little.
> 
> ...


pfft I got a ladder alright :thumbsup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

lol @ 5:00 he says all the modern men use alumenium scaffolding tubing, but i like this way of doin it....

Yeah because all the modern men dont want to fall!

crazy, just crazy.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow what a video. That guy is impressive. "when you have all the staging up you can work just like you were standing on the ground" YEAH RIGHT. Just don't back up, or look down. Holy Hannah, I don't mind heights but that is some wild stuff


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

When men were men....or when they were allowed to be men. Like this.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice pic, the one i like came from National Geographic, it was of a mohawk standing on a cable while building the brooklyn bridge. So nonchalant.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats not even funny lol.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey J, could you fetch me that brush :whistling :laughing:

ah forget it...just chuck me a rivet: cheesygri


----------

